# Anyone catch the "House" season finale?



## Hachibei (May 18, 2010)

It was freaking EPIIIIIIC.

Ending was kinda random though, serious spoilers ahead if you care about this show:



Spoiler



House freaks out over a patient dying on him after he had to amputate her leg (she was caught in a collapsing building), then goes home and breaks out his secret stash of vicodin. At the last possible moment, Cuddy shows up and admits her love for him. This happens after Cuddy explodes at House at the scene of the disaster for acting like a dick (big surprise). They kiss and the credits roll.

wat.



Your thoughts?


----------



## iffy525 (May 18, 2010)

About to watch it in 20 minutes!


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> It was freaking EPIIIIIIC.
> 
> Ending was kinda random though, serious spoilers ahead if you care about this show:
> 
> ...



I haven't watched House for a few years, but i clicked the spoiler. There was nothing spoiled. That's exactly what i would have expected to happen at this point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used to love this show. It took a turn for the worse as soon as the original team left. The staff of the show must have known this, since the rather shabbily thrown together "let's get a new team!" thing did rather poorly that they tried to bring the originals back... but all was lost.

I'm not saying this is a bad show. And, again, i haven't watched in a while. It's just the epitome of "jumping the shark" that occurred, and i couldn't find the same enjoyment anymore.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 18, 2010)

DAMMIT!

Really not. I suposed that


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> DAMMIT!
> 
> Really not. I suposed that



I... have no idea what that has to do with anything here. Am i missing something?


----------



## Juanmatron (May 18, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoilers. I doesn´t see the end and I read it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Yeah yeah. It was my fault.


----------



## Defiance (May 18, 2010)

I gotta admit, that was the most disappointing season finale of House I have ever watched.  

Up next on the list is the _series_ finale of Lost..  This will be much better (hoping)!


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> I gotta admit, that was the most disappointing season finale of House I have ever watched.
> 
> Up next on the list is the _series_ finale of Lost..  This will be much better (hoping)!



Series finale of Lost: You find out the entire series took place in the brain of an autistic child. [/spoiler]

Hmm... will anyone know what i'm talking about?


----------



## Juanmatron (May 18, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> I gotta admit, that was the most disappointing season finale of House I have ever watched.
> 
> Up next on the list is the _series_ finale of Lost..  This will be much better (hoping)!



The end of "Lost" is that everything was a dream of Antonio Resines.


----------



## Sefi (May 23, 2010)

I've never even seen St. Elsewhere and I know what you're talking about WildWon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's to hoping Lost delivers tomorrow.  I'm a fan of both House and Lost, and the House finale didn't do it for me.  My friend pointed out that you can take the end of the finale a few ways as to what is really going on, but all I got out of it was "what, they're doing this AGAIN???".


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 23, 2010)

I have only watched a handful of House eps, and thats pretty much how I would expect ANY episode to end, much less the season finale



Spoiler








PILLS HERE!


----------



## iffy525 (May 24, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Wow that's a bit of an anticlimax.
> I love House, I'm just finishing Season 5... but the end of S6 sounds a bit
> 
> 
> ...


The sixth season is better than season 5, just the ending is cliché.


----------



## weiHe (May 24, 2010)

I found the ending obvious....well i was assuming they would get together some time or later.
Might actually stop watching it since its starting to get boring.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 24, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> That said, if another main character died (the only shocking thing they'd put in), the show would become ridiculous lol.
> Kutner came as a surprise, and then there's Amber before him... if Cuddy died or something, it would be too unrealistic.



What would be awesome is a General Hospital/Grey's Anatomy/E.R/Trauma/Medical Incredible/Mystery Diagnosis/House crossover.

And, if any writers are looking at this for ideas for the show, I am totally NOT trying to sabotage it into oblivion, k?


----------



## monkat (May 24, 2010)

I watched it, and ever since last season I was really hoping that House/Cuddy would never get together and they would have that tension for a while, and then have the writers just drop it completely.

I mean look at how it will go from here: either they will break up within the first few episodes, have relationship problems for a season leading up to a break up, or have them stay together and have no good story to go on. Except for, you know, the interesting (see: unrealistic) medical stuff.

Very boring episode to be honest.


----------



## pitman (May 25, 2010)

Everything will be resolved/broken on the first episode of the next season and then we'll get 20-something episodes of stand alone stories just for another "shocking thing" at the end.

House was great but the stories are starting to bore, and House not on vicodin wasn't as hilarious as previous seasons.

What amazes me about this show is that the opening stayed the same all the time, even the credits were unchanged.


----------



## Njrg (May 29, 2010)

I liked House better when he was on the drugs. Him verbally abusing everyone he talked to made me smile.


----------



## Crono2000 (May 29, 2010)

I'm actually more of a fan since House went off the stuff.  The format for the show has actually varied from the standard formula this season which is a plus.  Sure, Cuddy + House won't last past 3 episodes, but I think it had to culminate eventually.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jun 3, 2010)

What... the... Fuck...

BASTARDS FOR MAKING US WAIT MONTHS FOR NEXT SEASON!!!


I loved it

Offtopic Trivia, this entire episode was recorded with a Canon 5D still camera!


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 3, 2010)

This might be the beginning of the end, folks.


----------

